
The Dutch island of Noorderhaaks regenerates itself every 150 years - dmjvdberg
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Noorderhaaks#/media/File:Noorderhaaks_Time-lapse.gif
======
dmjvdberg
The Dutch island of Noorderhaaks, situated just West of the inlet between the
island of Texel and the city of Den Helder, moves and morphs over time and has
regenerated every 150 years - about six times in recorded history.

